# AFMA on the 6D2



## Don Haines (Sep 4, 2017)

I finally got around to AFMA my 6D2, and the first thing that I noticed was that I could not find AFMA in the menu system. After a few seconds of "OMG! They can't have left this out", I found it! You have to go into the custom menu, scroll down through the various possibilities, and add AFMA into your custom menu.

Also, Riemann Focal does not support the 6D2 YET.... (they say that they are working on it) so you have to shoot in manual mode and use jogs....

With that figured out, all went well, and the job is now done forlorn but my longest lens, a 150-600, that requires me to do it outside....


----------



## candyman (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats on the 6D2 Don.
Honestly, to me it makes sense to group all the customizable Autofocus settings under C.Fn.II:Autofocus. It seems logic like group all the customizable settings for Exposure.


I enjoy my 6D MK II. A pleasure to use and since I did AFMA my lenses the focus is spot on.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 4, 2017)

Still need to do mine waiting for Focal to be updated. Lenses I use most seem fine tho! 100-400mm + 1.4x needs a tweak I think.


----------



## candyman (Sep 4, 2017)

My AFMA


100-400 II at 100 = 0 at 400 = 0
100-400 II with 1.4x III at 140 = 0 and at 560 = -8
70-200 f/2.8 II IS at 70 = +5 and at 200 = +4
24-105 II at 24 = +2 and at 105 = +1
100 f/2 = +2


But I keep in mind some remarks that has been made in another thread to check AFMA over time to make sure it is still accurate or adjust it.


----------



## Talys (Sep 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I finally got around to AFMA my 6D2, and the first thing that I noticed was that I could not find AFMA in the menu system. After a few seconds of "OMG! They can't have left this out", I found it! You have to go into the custom menu, scroll down through the various possibilities, and add AFMA into your custom menu.
> 
> Also, Riemann Focal does not support the 6D2 YET.... (they say that they are working on it) so you have to shoot in manual mode and use jogs....
> 
> With that figured out, all went well, and the job is now done forlorn but my longest lens, a 150-600, that requires me to do it outside....




This is what the wrote me:



> At the moment the Canon 6D Mark II isn't supported but support is coming!
> 
> Always a little tricky to give a precise support date when new cameras are announced. FoCal relies upon Canon providing an updated communication library, Canon generally releases this around a month after the camera goes on sale.
> 
> Once we have the updated software from Canon we'll add the new library and make any changes to FoCal to support the new camera. We then get hold of the new camera and do comprehensive testing before the update is released.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2017)

As quick and accurate as DPAF is, I'd think that a person could compare focus results with the two and adjust AFMA to match. I find that by manually focusing, I can match the DPAF sort of, its so sensitive that the focus often changes a tiny amount when I let go of the focus ring, even on a tripod. I have to be extremely careful too do better. What manual focus does allow is focusing more precisely on the exact spot, DPAF focuses accurately, but might not be focusing optimally on the exact spot you want. Thats very visible if the item is not a flat surface.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 5, 2017)

candyman said:


> My AFMA
> 
> 
> 100-400 II at 100 = 0 at 400 = 0
> ...



That's why we need mirrorless ... :-[


----------



## Talys (Sep 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As quick and accurate as DPAF is, I'd think that a person could compare focus results with the two and adjust AFMA to match. I find that by manually focusing, I can match the DPAF sort of, its so sensitive that the focus often changes a tiny amount when I let go of the focus ring, even on a tripod. I have to be extremely careful too do better. What manual focus does allow is focusing more precisely on the exact spot, DPAF focuses accurately, but might not be focusing optimally on the exact spot you want. Thats very visible if the item is not a flat surface.



That's exactly it. I think that Spot AF is more accurate than DPAF because DPAF doesn't know whether I want the beak or the eye or the body of a pelican, or the left eye, right ear, or nose of a dog. However, DPAF makes it pretty quick to switch to MF, magnify, and manually adjust in liveview.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As quick and accurate as DPAF is, I'd think that a person could compare focus results with the two and adjust AFMA to match. I find that by manually focusing, I can match the DPAF sort of, its so sensitive that the focus often changes a tiny amount when I let go of the focus ring, even on a tripod. I have to be extremely careful too do better. What manual focus does allow is focusing more precisely on the exact spot, DPAF focuses accurately, but might not be focusing optimally on the exact spot you want. Thats very visible if the item is not a flat surface.



I like to think the DPAF finishes off the focus with a little contrast focus detection. Either way I've AFMA'd my lenses with a 70D, 6D, and now 6D2 all by just comparing liveview to standard PDAF and have had good success.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2017)

I AFMAd my lenses with Focal in file mode, then I tried it with Dot-tune. Surprisingly, they agreed within a couple of points.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As quick and accurate as DPAF is, I'd think that a person could compare focus results with the two and adjust AFMA to match. I find that by manually focusing, I can match the DPAF sort of, its so sensitive that the focus often changes a tiny amount when I let go of the focus ring, even on a tripod. I have to be extremely careful too do better. What manual focus does allow is focusing more precisely on the exact spot, DPAF focuses accurately, but might not be focusing optimally on the exact spot you want. Thats very visible if the item is not a flat surface.



I would think they could get the camera to calibrate itself using DPAF as the reference.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > As quick and accurate as DPAF is, I'd think that a person could compare focus results with the two and adjust AFMA to match. I find that by manually focusing, I can match the DPAF sort of, its so sensitive that the focus often changes a tiny amount when I let go of the focus ring, even on a tripod. I have to be extremely careful too do better. What manual focus does allow is focusing more precisely on the exact spot, DPAF focuses accurately, but might not be focusing optimally on the exact spot you want. Thats very visible if the item is not a flat surface.
> ...



Yes, they even have a patent to do that, apparently it isn't reliable, or its on a list of future enhancements. Autofocus is affected by many things, its difficult to get it calibrated so it works every time. Even the color of the lighting affects it.


----------



## Woody (Sep 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> That's why we need mirrorless ... :-[



Agreed


----------



## Talys (Sep 21, 2017)

Woody said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we need mirrorless ... :-[
> ...



As long as the mirrorless has an OVF, I will be happy. I don't actually care if there is a mirror or not


----------

